# TTRS resprsy bumper



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi everyone my 2010 sepang blue ttrs has lacquer peel on the front bumper and I need a respray , does anybody know any good places in East sussex or Kent area to get this work done , also would this colour car have been likely to have faded at all as I had. Nightmare with my 2001 imola yellow s3 when bits needed doing ? Cheers .


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

adam , i know its not local to you but a few guys called reflex auto design are the masters in paint work , there work is miles ahead of any other ive seen 
they are the only place id ever use


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

These folks aren't too far from you...

http://www.summersmotors.co.uk/

...VW group approved body shop, and they made a good job of a repair to the rear of my neighbours metallic blue/grey Honda Civic earlier this year. HTH

Regards
Ross


----------

